# Water Pressure Gauge question??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Most water pressure gauges operate from a tube tee'd into the whizzer tube line.
The tube feeds to a nipple on the back of the pressure gauge.
Easy to do, instructions included with the gauge.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ok cool thank u much! I was looking at a lavorsi or a teleflex. any preference?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Whatever I could find off-the-shelf, usually Teleflex.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

cool thanks again capm' ! God Bless ya


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Save your money on the water pressure gauage and just put a new water pump in. All it's going to do is drive you crazy!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Save your money on the water pressure gauage and just put a new water pump in. All it's going to do is drive you crazy!!!


I like having a WP gauge because I frequently run at the top of my tunnel and it's easy to stay on plane with a cupped prop but have very low water pressure. Don't want to fry and engine that has no overheat sensors.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

MATTYVAC---   exactly !!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

a bringback

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1230483102/3#3


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey if it makes you feel more secure than go for it, I have seen just as many blown up powerheads in my shop from overheating with a Water pressure gauage as with out.

In the shop those streams are called dummy tell tells, becasue water can be pissing out of it and still not be supplying enough water to the engine.

Also when I'm running a boat with a jack plate and I raise the plate high, I might galnce at the water pressure gauage but I always glance back at the Dummy tell tell no matter what the guage reads so whats the point of the guage.

But boats are realtive everyone likes different things if having one makes you feel more secure about not over heating your engine then by all means install one.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I won't rig a skiff without a water pressure guage and at night that guage is all I ever pay attention to (it will tell you that you've lost pressure before it overheats if you pay attention... at night a single plastic bag, floating sub-surface can ruin your motor....). There are only two hassles with water guages... the first is that you have to have a good tight water tube connection to the guage or it will be dripping saltwater where it's not wanted up inside your console.... The second problem is keeping the guage properly lit (and tied into your navlights wiring) so that when you turn them on the water pressure guage is lit for night time running.... Hope this helps...


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you all !


----------

